
Argentine artist wraps former chocolate factory in Switzerland - DGStudio
http://daniel-gonzalez.com/portfolio-items/paper-building-2016-fondazione-la-fabbrica-del-cioccolato-tessin-switzerland-2016/?portfolioID=3684
======
DGStudio
Paper Building by Argentine artist Daniel González gives emotional intimacy
back to the architecture; it removes the historical facade from the public
view to generate a loss of identity through the change of the original
context. With a change in the conditions in which they once lived, a building,
a person or a community struggle to maintain their own identity, having been
forced to adapt to the new conditions. Paper Building is an ephemeral
architecture on the facade of the former chocolate factory "Cima Norma" in
Valle Blenio, Tessin, CH. Now on view till September 30th, 2016

